# Male/Female ratio



## SER-5 (Nov 9, 2004)

vote.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

female (straight)


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

female- straight


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_female...straight_


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

male - *GAY!*

(just in case somebody didn't know!)


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

female (straight)


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Female & straight


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Male - Straight


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow, I am seeing a strong possibility for an SAS Ark....And the SAS'ers went into the Ark, two by two...... :lol


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

female straight


----------



## etcall (Nov 3, 2004)

Male Straight


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Currently running 4 bi/gay out of 42. That's 1 out of 10 just like I've always been told!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Male Straight


----------



## juliet21 (Mar 4, 2004)

Female straight, yet open


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm a female and I'm straight, no wait I'm curvy, no I'm straight. :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

MissNegativity said:


> Now who was that saying that women were more bisexual than men? :b Looks about even to me. :b


I am *NOT* bisexual! :twak


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I chose male - straight because that's how I would've classified myself. Now I'm male - _nothing whatsoever_. So I'm in my own category.


----------



## opacity (Sep 26, 2004)

Male - straight.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

ghostgurl said:


> I'm a female and I'm straight, no wait I'm curvy, no I'm straight. :lol


:lol

oh btw I'm a straight male


----------



## naturalgeek (Aug 12, 2004)

MissNegativity said:


> Where's the "I don't believe in gender/sexuality" option?


Well you picked a screen name that emphasizes your sex so why be all "I don't believe in the M/F option" now?


----------



## naturalgeek (Aug 12, 2004)

female - straight


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

A straight male. I hope it stays this way.


----------



## StrungOut (Jan 18, 2004)

Straight male here.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Im 35 Male straight. I cant believe how close that poll is. kinda like the election.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Male-You will never know Muah ha haha ha hahahahahaaha!


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

female
hmm I put bi but I really don't know. I'm mostly straight but it's hard to explain.


----------



## DirkDiggler (Nov 9, 2004)

Male straight but I think Eddie Vedder is hot.

:stu


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

male - straight


----------



## katiebrown (Nov 16, 2004)

MissNegativity said:


> Where's the "I don't believe in gender/sexuality" option?


yeah, people are people is how i see it. i put myself down for female -bi/gay, because even though i am marrying a man i have been in a lesbian relationship. i don't like titles though, people are people!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

male/straight


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm a Male who happens to be Gay. :kma


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

GIJOE290 said:


> I'm a Male who happens to be Gay. :kma


 :kiss


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> :kiss


 Um...Thank you? :sus :lol
(think TV commerical).


----------



## UglyFreak (Nov 9, 2004)

Male and straight


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

Straight.............female


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Im straight male. Amazing, the numbers are so even between male and female. SA must be an equal opportunity problem.


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

female - straight


----------



## jdr5084 (Oct 24, 2004)

male - straight


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

straight male


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Male - Gay ( I think)


----------



## freaken (Sep 22, 2004)

female straight


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

Straight Male


----------



## Xothandir (Jan 23, 2005)

Male - Gay


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

straight male


----------



## lyn01 (Apr 8, 2004)

Female-straight


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

female- mostly straight


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

female, straight


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Female, almost straight.


----------



## Reeses (Jan 12, 2005)

looks proportionate to me

Male here


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

The proportions are even, which surprises me. I always think there are more guys on here making posts.



Amocholes said:


> Currently running 4 bi/gay out of 42. That's 1 out of 10 just like I've always been told!


I remember the staff saying that in residence during "coming out" week. And of course, being dummies that we were at the time, my roomate and I were wondering who on our floor was gay. We went through every name on the list debating whether they were gay or not. :blah :whip :doh


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

straight, female.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

straight, male here


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Very gay female here


----------



## elvn (Jul 11, 2004)

Gay male! :banana


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Straight, single white male, looking for ...


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

Straight female


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Male & Straight


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

female-gay


----------



## mysticalzoe (Apr 25, 2005)

Female-bisexual!

Jessica


----------



## Caleb (Apr 7, 2005)

straight male


----------



## shawla (May 31, 2005)

straight female


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

straight female


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

Straight male here!


----------



## ensiferum (Jun 23, 2005)

male and men are hot


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Male, mostly-straight, looking 

-Ryan


----------



## shadowplay (Mar 25, 2005)

Straight male, but I like to look after my physique and be generally healthy. Plus I'm a neat freak and can cook. Some would consider those slightly gay stereotypes (especially the beer & football types). I guess I have shades of gaiety :lol 

-g


----------



## androgyne (Aug 4, 2005)

Sort of male, sort of female (transgendered, voted male), bisexual


----------



## artemis (Jul 28, 2005)

straight female


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

straight male


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

male (straight)


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm a straight female..


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Straight male


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Bisexual female, it seems.


Oh f**king hell, of course I started a new page.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, what a very old thread...

Male-Straight


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

male (straight)


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Male.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Male, straight.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> male - *GAY!*
> 
> (just in case somebody didn't know!)


You are gay? I had no idea!! :b


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

On a medium (the internets) which males usually outnumber females by a wide margin, I find it interesting that the male to female ratio on SAS is so close.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Male/Female ratio*



Nae said:


> On a medium (the internets) which males usually outnumber females by a wide margin, I find it interesting that the male to female ratio on SAS is so close.


Actually, it's been shown that there's more females than males online. Whether or not that's true, I don't think there's a giant gap between the sexes. It's about 50/50, and the poll just about agrees.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Male/Female ratio*



Inturmal said:


> Nae said:
> 
> 
> > On a medium (the internets) which males usually outnumber females by a wide margin, I find it interesting that the male to female ratio on SAS is so close.
> ...


Really? I didn't know that. I tend to be into more 'male oriented' subjects on the 'net, so perhaps it is my bias.

In any case while I can't prove it by providing any links, I thought I read that anxiety disorders are more prevalent among females which was going to be my next point on why SAS has such a close ratio of males:females. More males online, but more females with anxiety leading to such a close ratio. :stu


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

juliet21 said:


> Female straight, yet open


Same...couldn't be arsed reading the rest of the thread.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

:ditto :troll


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Female - Straight


----------

